# Multiboot Suse 9.1 und Win2000



## Peter_L (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo Comunity,

ich habe einen Multiboot-Rechner mit W2K und Suse 9.1. Jedes BS auf einer eigenen Platte, Boot-Manager von Suse.

Ich möchte W2K jetzt auf WinXP aktualisieren - nicht neu installieren, sondern tatsächlich updaten. Ich weiss, einige von Euch werden jetzt aufschreien, aber bei dem Rechner handelt es sich um den Spiele- und Schulrechner meiner Tochter, und ich scheue einfach den Aufwand einer Neuinstallation.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Wird der Suse Boot-Manager von der WinXP Installation überschrieben oder bleibt er erhalten, d.h. kann ich hinterher immer noch Suse starten? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung? Falls der Linux Boot-Manager überschrieben wird, wie kann ich ihn wieder herstellen, ohne Linux nochmal installieren zu müssen?

Für Eure Infos wäre ich dankbar.

mfg
Peter L.


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2005)

> Falls der Linux Boot-Manager überschrieben wird, wie kann ich ihn wieder herstellen, ohne Linux nochmal installieren zu müssen?
> 
> Für Eure Infos wäre ich dankbar.



Das sollte prinzipiell kein Problem sein, ist ja Linux und nicht Windows 
Falls das passiert solltest du Linux von CD booten, dann (bei SuSE) den Punkt
boot from harddisk wählen, Linux starten und lilo bzw grub, welchen Bootmanager
du auch immer verwendest neu schreiben. ( bei grub isses: grub-install device)
oder über yast)
Dann solltest du deine zwei Systeme wieder normal booten können..


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Januar 2005)

Peter_L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wird der Suse Boot-Manager von der WinXP Installation überschrieben oder bleibt er erhalten,


Hi,
bei einem Update passiert das nicht, bzw. "sollte eigentlich nicht" aber bei 
Windows kann alles passieren.   
Bei einer Neuinstallation macht Redmond alles platt.   

Alles andere hat RedWing ja schon geschrieben.


----------

